# charge for staining doors?



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea well you found a 12 year old thread from a time when the country was in te worst economic collapse since 1929, and specifically gutted the construction industry. 😳


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeez. This is getting so tedious. Do people purposefully look for old threads so they can add totally useless responses.

Or, do they just react to the suggested post recommendations, and then add a totally useless response.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I think it’s the “ recommended reading” thing at the bottom. 👍😳🤣


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I think it’s the “ recommended reading” thing at the bottom. 👍😳🤣


Agree. I have almost fallen for that myself. They can be interesting to read, and sometimes you either want more info or feel compelled to add your knowledge. Wish there was a was to lock year-old threads.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It is happening on a lot of forums now. New software updates.

Seems so stupid to me. Mainly because it is almost always new people. So then the old timers smart off with snarky responses and then the new folks don't come back.

It's almost like people who make forum software have never been on a forum before.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Kreativewayz said:


> $85 a door. Wow. What state are you in?
> 
> What state are you in I pay my helpers 25hr. And charge quite a bit more to stain a 8ft door. Im in AZ



Not bad pay for a helper. That would be good even here in California, I think.

Where are you in AZ?

Andy.


----------

